# Little Indian smoker?



## nebraskaheat (May 9, 2010)

I think that was the name.. Little injun maybe?

My father used to smoke on one back in the 80's.. I was only 9-10 or so back then through those years and remember an aluminum looking cabinet smoker.. I think..

I remember not having much room in our california back yard, but my dad smoked fish on it almost daily in the summer..  I was wanting to take a trip up memory lane and was curious if anyone knows what I'm talking about or where I can find some onfo on one?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rickw (May 9, 2010)

Could it be the  Little Chief  smoker?


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 9, 2010)

sounds good!! we all have our names


----------



## nebraskaheat (May 9, 2010)

That's it.. little chief.. That one looks quite bit different as the one I'm talking about was 20+ years old..  But it's obviously the same company..


Anyone ever use one? Any good?


----------



## billham (May 9, 2010)

Hi thats the first smoker i ever used was great for bluefish thats all i ever did with it.
Don't know if you could do much more with it either the smoke pan is very small and uyou had to use sawdust to get it to smoke


----------



## got14u (May 9, 2010)

Honestly no it's not good...it is very limited on it's uses..There are a lot other cheap alternatives out there that can do what the little chief does and more.


----------



## nozzleman (May 9, 2010)

I have a Little Chief Smoker as you described but rarely use it since I got the MES.


----------



## fishwrestler (May 9, 2010)

I have a big Chief, I do all my fish on it. Set fish and leave it usually does a great job unless it is cold. 
I hav e done some meat on it prior to getting a side box smoker. Now the only thing that goes on it is fish


----------



## pandemonium (May 9, 2010)

lets make it clear that its only good for fish, jerky,nuts and maybe cheese. i bought mine not knowing that so im about to put mine on craigslist since i wont be doing anymore jerky, not worth all the work to make it imho.


----------



## george longmont (Nov 22, 2011)

I have used the same Little Indian smoker for over 10 years and I had to replace the heating element once.  It's a great little smoker!


----------



## dave54 (Nov 22, 2011)

I had one and ripped the electrics out of it and used it for a

dedicated cheese smoker with an AMS

  Gave it to my buddy when I got a Big Chief .....and took the heating element

out of it too and use it for just cheese with the AMS


----------

